# Straightening a bent drop center rim



## Bozman (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm restoring a WW2 Compax Bicycle with 26 inch painted steel rims. One of the rims is slightly bent from being true. The Bike shop guy who will be lacing the rims fo me is worried that it won't be abled to be trued because it is a steel rim. Any words or wisdom on how I can I straighten the rim?

All the Best,

Bozman


----------



## JLarkin (Sep 16, 2009)

I've straightened them.  You really just apply force in the opposite direction of the bend.  If you post some photos it will help.  

For instance, if the rim is bent side to side, lay it on a flat surface and find the lowest points.  Then put some pieces of 2x4 under these points.  Then find the highest point(s) and push down until you can lay the rim on a table and it be as flat possible.  By evening the rim out as much as possible, this gives the spokes less work to do.  

On minor bends from the rim bottoming out, you can use Vice Grips to work them back into the best shape possible.  You need the type Vice Grips that have concave jaws so you can clamp the side of the rim around the clincher bead (crushing the bead will ruin the rim).


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 16, 2009)

For a steel rim I've even used a rubber mallet to thump it back into shape.  Be gentle, but thwack it hard enough to have some effect.


----------



## Bozman (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for tips. The rim is just out of alignment and I will try the board trick and the twacking. I'll see if I can post some pics later this week to show how it is warped.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2010)

Pictures please?


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 3, 2010)

I had this issue with one of my drop center Elgin rims. I did the board trick as best I could but, even my bike tech could only get it to around .080" of true. After I laced it, it had nearly 1" of warpage. Steel rims are a pain! Dont expect perfection. If you get it close, you did good : )


----------

